# FAKE PAINT GUNS



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

I NEED TO BUY A GOOD GUN EITHER SATA OR IWATA AND IM LOOKING ONLINE TO GET EM AT A GOOD PRICE SATA DOESNT SELL OVER THE INTERNET, SO MY QUESTION IS WHAT DO I LOOK FOR ?? THIS IS MY COMPS SPECS 5hp 60 gal 18 cfm @ 90psi


----------



## bigboy4040 (Jan 24, 2009)

sata all the way find someone in town thats selling one 4 a good price.I got mine 4 250 digital 1.4 badest gun ever bro.


----------



## PORKY Y.C. (Jan 14, 2009)

EBAY HAS SOME GOOD DEALS ON SATA GUNS. I LOVE MY SATAS BUT I GOT TO SAY THAT WHEN I GOT EXTRA CASH I WILL BY AN IWATA. MY CO WORKER BOUGHT ONE FOR CLEAR AND IT ATOMIZES CLEAR FAR BETTER THAN MY 3000RP WITH A 1.3 TIP.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i am just startin out so im trying to soak up al this game i respect and listen to all posts


----------



## mr.russell (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Feb 16 2010, 12:33 PM~16629446
> *i am just startin out so im trying to soak up al this game i respect and listen to all posts
> *


SNAP ON TOOL MAN,JUST GOT 2 OFF HIM GUN 1 PRIMER,GUN 2 PAINT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

I love my binks m1-g I got 2 of them they are very light guns and they use very little air 

they are a bit pricey but they are well worth it 

I would put them up against any sata or iwata any day but that's because I'm so used to it I can spray anything with them 

and you can use a 3 horse compressor with it if need be


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 20 2010, 11:28 AM~16670286
> *I love my binks m1-g    I got 2 of them they are very light guns and they use very little air
> 
> they are a bit pricey but they are well worth it
> ...


im gonna check those out thanks sounds like a great universal gun and thats exactly what im looking for


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

You won't be disappointed. Pm me if u want any info on them. They are awesome guns. And props to you for not being "one of those guys". Settle down sata guys


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 20 2010, 07:28 PM~16673246
> *You won't be disappointed.  Pm me if u want any info on them. They are awesome guns. And props to you for not being "one of those guys".      Settle down sata guys
> *


  YA I JUST WANT QUALITY thats what im about if it delivers that im all for it and universal my gun has to be able to do alot of shit if its gonna be my starter gun plus i got like 3 hf guns stocked up just for the primer cost me 45 buks for all 3 NICE


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

sell me your RP :cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 20 2010, 09:50 PM~16674351
> *sell me your RP :cheesy:
> *


rp?


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

what about sharpe


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

just picked up a walcom HA 1.2 for blends and it lays down good i like it better than my sata just ordered my demo super nova so i will compare that one too.

the walcom was cheap for what i got light weight good balance stainlesssteel needle good fan pattern sprays well/atomizes at low pressure well.

they just dont have the marketing behind them just like gensi and optima but are quality guns they are not copies like titan and vaper which are good inexpensive copies using patents held by companies such as devilbliss and sata.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

would this be good my compressor got a 5hp 60 gal 18 cfm @ 90psi if there is still on its way and wont be here for about 2 weeks so im shopping for a gun in that time frame not in a rush to go run out an by the first gun i see this will be my first ever gun i would love a great gun no matter the price i sprayed with the HF guns but i want less work in the end (orange peel) etc http://cgi.ebay.com/HIGH-TRANSFER-EFFICIEN...209172007r18495


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Feb 21 2010, 10:09 PM~16679093
> *just picked up a walcom HA 1.2 for blends and it lays down good i like it better than my sata just ordered my demo super nova so i will compare that one too.
> 
> the walcom was cheap for what i got light weight good balance stainlesssteel needle good fan pattern sprays well/atomizes at low pressure well.
> ...


you should try the m1-g if you like that walcom


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Feb 22 2010, 03:42 PM~16689903
> *would this  be good my compressor got a 5hp 60 gal 18 cfm @ 90psi if there  is still on its way and wont be here for about 2 weeks so im shopping for a gun in that time frame not in a rush to go run out an by the first gun i see this will be my first ever gun i would love a great gun no matter the price i sprayed with the HF guns but i want less work in the end  (orange peel) etc  http://cgi.ebay.com/HIGH-TRANSFER-EFFICIEN...209172007r18495
> *


:happysad: aren't you the guy "opening"a bodyshop?That compressor is fine for the backyard guy,but not if you're trying to make a living.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 24 2010, 01:00 AM~16708523
> *you should try the m1-g if you like that walcom
> *


 i used to love my binks m1-g till i used and bought my walcome GEO'S


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 24 2010, 06:18 AM~16709438
> *:happysad: aren't you the guy "opening"a bodyshop?That compressor is fine for the backyard guy,but not if you're trying to make a living.
> *


ya i am its gonna be a single car bay just one at a time  but right now i do it outta my garage got alot of stuff i still need to get for that to function smoothly no rush for me i know this takes time im tryin to learn. once i get some more cash stacked up ill look into a better one


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 24 2010, 05:56 PM~16710614
> *i used to love my binks m1-g till i used and bought my walcome GEO'S
> *



the m1-g is bada$$ though I just can't see spraying anything without it now


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Good topic. I am also looking forward to buy spray gun and I havent decide with one to buy.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 25 2010, 01:33 AM~16719439
> *the m1-g is bada$$ though    I just can't see spraying anything without it now
> *


I know what u mean, i really liked the m1-g but since tryin the GEO the atomization is much better with the GEO's , My cousin who paints at another body shop tols me to try the IWATA 400 , he used to only use GEO'S but now strictly iwata


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

just buy to trusted providers.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

ok got my supernova today the iwata rep also left me a air gunsa....i was asking about primer guns for slick sand 3.0 0r 3.5 that would spray decently.....gotta give it a try cause it is only like 225. retail
http://www.anest-iwataeu.com/products.asp?Lin=2&Prod=238

i had never known iwata had a lower tier.
made in italy where the super nova is made

i will let you know what i think


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Feb 27 2010, 12:11 AM~16735785
> *ok got my supernova today the iwata rep also left me a air gunsa....i was asking about primer guns for slick sand 3.0 0r 3.5 that would spray decently.....gotta give it a try cause it is only like 225. retail
> http://www.anest-iwataeu.com/products.asp?Lin=2&Prod=238
> 
> ...



well what do you think of the gun??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 25 2010, 12:33 AM~16719439
> *the m1-g is bada$$ though    I just can't see spraying anything without it now
> *


x2 i tried it for clear too bad it wasnt mine  ,what else do u use it for bro(i want 1), also i was thinking of getting the Binks BHV Gravity Feed because its$160 but hows it any different from the M1-g do u recommend the BHV or should i just save and buy the M1-g since ive used it b4


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 25 2010, 08:08 PM~16726438
> *I know what u mean, i really liked the m1-g but since tryin the GEO the atomization is much better with the GEO's , My cousin who paints at another body shop tols me to try the IWATA 400 , he used to only use GEO'S but now strictly iwata
> *


Walcom Geos are badass guns. I paid $225 for mine but somebody lost my nozzle and cap when it was soaking in thinner and it was $220 to replace those parts.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 16 2010, 02:49 PM~18062970
> *Walcom Geos are badass guns. I paid $225 for mine but somebody lost my nozzle and cap when it was soaking in thinner and it was $220 to replace those parts.
> *


the only downside is parts are expensive , but i have plenty of caps n nozzles for spares and 2 rebuild kits. so if u need somethin in the future let me know


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 16 2010, 12:49 PM~18062970
> *Walcom Geos are badass guns. I paid $225 for mine but somebody lost my nozzle and cap when it was soaking in thinner and it was $220 to replace those parts.
> *


I have a GEO that I would like to sell. I'd have to check the info on it when I'm at the shop. I bought it a couple years ago and never cared for it. PM me if anyone is interested in it. I am one of those SATA guys now.....


----------

